# Aspherical mirrors



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Does any market offer the aspherical mirror option that you have encountered? A heated plug and play option would be welcome.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Curious of this as well


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

I think oemplus.com has them


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

citylimitsFTW said:


> I think oemplus.com has them


I just checked their website. They have every mirror for VW or Audi *EXCEPT* for the 2012+ Beetle


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

They are fitted as standard to the drivers mirror on our UK bugs, but that wont be much good to you as that'll be your passenger side mirror!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

1958 harry said:


> They are fitted as standard to the drivers mirror on our UK bugs, but that wont be much good to you as that'll be your passenger side mirror!


You only fit your vehicles with one of these type mirrors? I guess you don't have a blind spot since you drive on the wrong side of the street  Just kidding. Still kinda odd that they only equip one side with the Blind spot mirrors.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

for some odd reason no one make an aftermarket Aspherical mirrors for the new Jetta...
as all 12+ Beetles have the same mirror as Jetta....


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> You only fit your vehicles with one of these type mirrors? I guess you don't have a blind spot since you drive on the wrong side of the street  Just kidding. Still kinda odd that they only equip one side with the Blind spot mirrors.


Nah we drive properly over here and don't undertake so no need for them on the passenger side


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

PooLeArMor said:


> for some odd reason no one make an aftermarket Aspherical mirrors for the new Jetta...
> as all 12+ Beetles have the same mirror as Jetta....


Interesting I didn't know that, I really wish they would make them I had them on my 2010 JSW they're freaking awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

They do make them! Just not for the US market!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

1958 harry said:


> They do make them! Just not for the US market!


That's okay, I don't mind buying from Germany.  Just point me in the right direction.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> That's okay, I don't mind buying from Germany.  Just point me in the right direction.


I agree


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

Im British!

Any of our main dealers would sell them.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would email ECS tuning and Suncoast Porsche VW in Sarasota FL.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I sent Josh at OEMPlus an E-Mail and he came back with this Reply:

"Hello Thomas, 
There are unfortunately no aspherical mirrors available for the North American Beetle. 

Regards,
Josh"

Seems they just don't make them for the US Market Beetle's. Even if they make them for the European Market I bet they are not the same Mirrors here in the US and will not fit our cars.
So unless some Aftermarket dealer picks up on this than we are just SOL.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I sent another E-Mail to Josh at OEMPLUS asking if a European Beetle mirror would fit:


Hi Josh,

Would a European Aspherical Mirror fit in the US Market Beetle?

Thanks for the info.

Tom


Hello Tom, 
No, the European Beetles have different mirror assemblies then the North American Beetles. The mirrors are a different size and will not fit. 



So I guess we are just SOL. The European counterparts will not fit.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Awe shux.


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

I think your dealer is right, heres a pic of my UK bug (with the steering wheel on the correct side  )

I think our UK mirrors are a bit smaller and more tapered, but im not 100% sure.

You can see the shape of my passenger mirror here:










And the shape of them from the front:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

David9962000 said:


> I would email ECS tuning


Sorry, unfortunately we have no OEM or aftermarket options at this time.


Andy


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

1958 harry said:


> I think your dealer is right, heres a pic of my UK bug (with the steering wheel on the correct side  )
> 
> I think our UK mirrors are a bit smaller and more tapered, but im not 100% sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks, agreed they are more tapered. Would you be willing to give us a picture of you back seat under the rear headrest thread?


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

No probs will do 

I suppose the only other option is to fit Euro mirror housings and glass.

Its weird how they changed them for the US market, I dont see the point tbh.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

1958 harry said:


> I think your dealer is right, heres a pic of my UK bug (with the steering wheel on the correct side  )
> 
> I think our UK mirrors are a bit smaller and more tapered, but im not 100% sure.
> 
> ...





your mirrors are same as GTI..


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Funny about the Mirrors. I was at my dealer to buy the chrome caps for the Fender edition to put on my 2.5 base... But no good. Apparently the Fender edition and the 70's convertible get a different mirror than the rest of the Beetles.

Don't believe me? See here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6074286-How-to-remove-mirror-caps

In any cae, you folks with the Fender or 70's models may be in a bit better position than those of us with the standard mirror.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

If it bugged me that much I would switch with Gti mirrors, but nah not wanting them that much.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I did a bunch of digging on this a while back. The Beetles have there own mirrors that are different compared to other models. The TDI and the 2.5 models share a mirrors that is similar to the later Jetta's then the 2.0T models have a smaller mirror that is exclusive to that package. I will keep and eye out but looks like this might end up being an aftermarket thing. Unless something comes out from VW in the near future. Which trust me I want one of these do to the blind spots when changing lanes.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

LEBlackRob, I had noticed that the P/N on the chrome caps for the Fender edition crossed to a few other models, including the EOS and a handful, of others. 
I wonder of that is exclusive than just to the Fender, where the Turbos get a totally different unit altogether and the standards get a Beetle-line only mirror?
I had wanted the chrome cap, but not if it means a whole mirror swap that's just retarded.
But aspherical/convex mirrors would be awesome.

Anyone see the new Chevy Sonic? It has a convex molded into the glass, no seam... It's pretty slick. A bit small, and oddly placed, but a real cool concept.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Josh from OEMPLUS E-Mailed me and said there might be a way to get the mirrors to work but it would entail new mirror housings as well which sounds expensive to me. He said he would research it and let me know.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

IndyTTom said:


> Josh from OEMPLUS E-Mailed me and said there might be a way to get the mirrors to work but it would entail new mirror housings as well which sounds expensive to me. He said he would research it and let me know.


Why couldn't you get a mainland Europe driver-side mirror for the US driver's side, and a UK driver-side mirror for the US passenger's side?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Jjust wondering if an auto glass repair could 'cut' duplicate the shape of the Beetle's mirror on
aspherical glass, then switch the connection going to the original one for an easy 'pop in' install?
Had an old guy in my area who had a shop for all kinds of auto glass work but he is now retired
with the shop closed for good.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

g-man_ae said:


> Why couldn't you get a mainland Europe driver-side mirror for the US driver's side, and a UK driver-side mirror for the US passenger's side?


Because they are different sizes and will not fit the US Mirror housings. Heck the Beetle has 3 different mirror sizes alone in the US. Totally stupid and I don't know why didn't just didn't keep them all the same.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Jjust wondering if an auto glass repair could 'cut' duplicate the shape of the Beetle's mirror on
> aspherical glass, then switch the connection going to the original one for an easy 'pop in' install?
> Had an old guy in my area who had a shop for all kinds of auto glass work but he is now retired
> with the shop closed for good.


Sure if someone has the skill to custom cut mirrors and retrofit the connectors on the rear to fit the housings but that sounds like a lot of work for something that shouldn't be that hard. 
Besides I am sure it's way to expensive. I guess we will have to live without them or get some ugly glue on wide angle mirrors.


----------

